# Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern



## Elpimpi (27. Februar 2020)

*Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern*

Morgen zusammen,

Ich lag bis géstern im Frederikenstift in Hannover wegen eines Leistenbruchs.

Ich fand das Essen in Ordnung die OP-Ärzte spitze da sie einem alles erklärt haben und die Stationsschwestern von super bis unfreundlich.

Spitze finde ich den Gratis Tee auf jeder Station. Was sind euer Geschichten aus dem Krankenhaus?


----------



## _Berge_ (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern*

Ist ja schön dass es dir wieder gut geht, aber was hat das hier zu suchen? 

Eine Diskussionsgrundlage finde ich jetzt nicht, zudem bezieht sich dein anderer Post auf günstige SimKarten... hast du nicht was besseres zutun nach einem Leistenbruch als Sim Karten? 

Sollte das alles ernst sein: Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Elpimpi (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern*

Das ist alles ernst.

Ich interessiere mich auch für Krankenhäuser und schaue Dokus dazu.

Ich gehe auch öfter mal in Asklepioskliniken. Es gibt diese Doku und darum wollte ich euer Erfahrungen wissen ob ihr das eher was in der Doku steht erlebt habt oder das was ich gott sei Dank erlebt habe. Das ist das Frederikenstift

Google Maps

Das die Doku

YouTube


----------



## P2063 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit KrankenhÃ¤usern*

Hatte vor 3 Jahren einen Leistenbruch, zum Glück nur eine Nacht im Krankenhaus wegen der Vollnarkose  bei TAPP, länger hätte ich das dort auch nicht ausgehalten. 

Aus medizinischer Sicht alles wunderbar, gut über Risiken bei OP und Narkose aufgeklärt worden, keinerlei Komplikationen. Hab nach der OP auch weder Schmerzmittel noch das Zeug gegen übelkeit vor dem ersten Essen gebraucht.

Die Station war aber der reinste Albtraum. Nie wieder Mehrbettzimmer, auch wenn Einzelbelegung 100€/Nacht extra kostet. Hatte einen relativ frühen OP Termin und daher kein Mittagessen (war zu der Zeit im Aufwachraum) und als Abendessen lediglich ein Käsebrot ("wir nehmen die Essenswünsche immer am Vorabend auf, da bekommen sie jetzt nix anderes" toll hätten die einem im Belegungsmanagement ja mal sagen können und vielleicht anbieten am Vorabend anzurufen oder so. Meine Frau hat mir dann noch einen dicken Burger gebracht). Im einen Bett neben mir war ein Kettenraucher mitte 50 der irgendeine Thrombose ausgeräumt bekommen sollte und geschnarcht hat wie 10 besoffene Russen, im anderen ein halb toter jenseits der 90 der auch geschnarcht hat wie 10 besoffene Russen. 

Visite am Morgen (muss kurz nach 5 Uhr gewesen sein) "und, wie haben sie geschlafen?" ich so: Garnicht? Kann ich nach Hause? "Ja da müssen sie noch warten bis die Unterlagen fertig sind und eigentlich ist es ja besser wenn sie 2 Nächte bleiben..." nein danke, nicht bei dem Dolby Surround im Zimmer. Dann noch 5 Stunden auf die Papiere gewartet.

Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen hätte ich mich lieber auf eigenes Risiko direkt nach der OP von meiner Frau abholen lassen, das hätte die Genesung garantiert um mindestens einen Tag beschleunigt. Als sich jung und fit fühlender, halbwegs trainierter Mensch kann man echt auf diese Nacht die man zur Überwachung nach einer Vollnarkose dort bleiben soll verzichten. Bei älteren oder anderen Risikopatienten mit Vorerkrankungen mag es Sinn machen einen Arzt in der Nähe zu haben, aber ehrlich gesagt wirklich "überwacht" hat meinen Zustand da niemand. Bin die ganze Nacht den Flur auf und ab gelaufen weil ichs im Zimmer nicht ausgehalten hab.

Ich hoffe einfach, so schnell nicht mehr ins Krankenhaus zu müssen und wenn dann bleibe ich dort so kurz wie möglich.

€: Ok, danke Spam/Werbeaccount. Was antworte ich auf den Mist überhaupt? Übrigens würde ich grade Asklepios versuchen zu meiden, was ist das hier, eine Whitewashingkampagne für die der TO bezahlt wird? Der Klinikkonzern Asklepios steht sinnbildlich fuer die Folgen der Privatisierung im deutschen Gesundheitssystem: Krankenhaeuser werden gnadenlos auf Rendite getrimmt, zulasten von AErzten und Patienten — DER SPIEGEL 2016/51


----------



## Research (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern*

@P2063 , da hole ich mir dieses Jahr ne Zusatzversicherung, Zwecks Einzelzimmer und mehr Service.
k.A. wie die nochmal heißen. Müsste ich mal meine Mails durchsuchen.
Mein Versicherungsmakler hat das vorgeschlagen. Waren glaube ich so 120€ pro Jahr.


----------



## P2063 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern*



Research schrieb:


> @P2063 , da hole ich mir dieses Jahr ne Zusatzversicherung, Zwecks Einzelzimmer und mehr Service.
> k.A. wie die nochmal heißen. Müsste ich mal meine Mails durchsuchen.
> Mein Versicherungsmakler hat das vorgeschlagen. Waren glaube ich so 120€ pro Jahr.



Ein Versicherungsmakler will ja auch Geld verdienen, der schlägt alles vor was er meint verkaufen zu können. Wirklich ehrliche hab ich in dieser Branche nur sehr selten erlebt. Bin sogar am überlegen meine Entgeldumwandlung für die Altersvorsorge die ich mir damals hab aufschwatzen lassen zu kündigen und den Betrag monatlich lieber selbst in irgendeinen ETF zu stecken. Neben den wirklich nötigen (Haftpflicht, Kranken/Rentenkasse und der Pflichtversicherung z.B. fürs Auto) halte ich von Versicherungen nicht viel, die kassieren nur und suchen dann Ausreden nicht zahlen zu müssen.

Ich war jetzt in meinem gesamten Leben eine Nacht im Krankenhaus, da zahl ich lieber ein mal 100€/Nacht selbst oder geh direkt heim wenn es nichts wirklich kritisches ist statt irgendeine Zusatzversicherung abzuschließen.


----------



## shadie (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern*

Meine Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern?

Mit 6 Jahren Schienbeinbruch beim Fußballspielen.
Ins Krankenhaus gekommen - Resultat 6 Wochen Liegegips zu Hause.
Nach 6 Wochen ins Krankenhaus "UPPSSS wir haben vergessen Ihr Bein zu Schienen"

Resultat - Bein wurde unter Vollnarkose noch einmal gebrochen.
Wieder 4 Wochen Gips.

Beim Gips entfernen hatte ich etwas Panik vor dem Gerät, dass den Gips auftrennt.
Der Arzt meinte dann. "da kann nix passieren"

Resultat: er hat mir ne 4cm Lange Narbe verpasst am Bein die ich heute noch habe  


Bei meinem Blinddarm Durchbruch mit 3 Jahren lief zum Glück alles glatt.

Seit dem musste ich nicht mehr ins Krankenhaus und würde das Krankenhaus in Jugenheim auch auf alle Fälle meiden.


----------



## Research (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern*



P2063 schrieb:


> Ein Versicherungsmakler will ja auch Geld verdienen, der schlägt alles vor was er meint verkaufen zu können. Wirklich ehrliche hab ich in dieser Branche nur sehr selten erlebt. Bin sogar am überlegen meine Entgeldumwandlung für die Altersvorsorge die ich mir damals hab aufschwatzen lassen zu kündigen und den Betrag monatlich lieber selbst in irgendeinen ETF zu stecken. Neben Haftpflicht, Kranken/Rentenkasse und der Pflichtversicherung z.B. fürs Auto halte ich von Versicherungen nicht viel, die kassieren nur und suchen dann Ausreden nicht zahlen zu müssen.
> 
> Ich war jetzt in meinem gesamten Leben eine Nacht im Krankenhaus, da zahl ich lieber ein mal 100€/Nacht selbst oder geh direkt heim wenn es nichts wirklich kritisches ist statt irgendeine Zusatzversicherung abzuschließen.



Ja, dekt sich mit meiner Meinung.
Von meinem gehe ich aus der er Seriös ist.

Versicherungen allgemein sehe auch ich kritisch. Ja, auch die Krankenkassen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern*

*Wenn sie mit Gesundheit Geld verdienen wollen, dann besuchen sie eine Asklepiosklinik GmbH ... *

Der TE ist gesperrt, aber der Thread ist noch auf trotz der Asklepiosklinik Werbung?


----------



## der_yappi (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern*

Ein User der über SIM-Karten schreibt und auch sonst in der RuKa immer schnell gesperrte Threads aus zwei Sätzen erstellt und auch kurz darauf selbst wieder gesperrt ist hatten wir doch in letzter Zeit öfters hier...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern*

Ja das ist korrekt ... ich melde diesen "SIM-Karten-Bot" und seine Threads Threads selbst regelmäßig. 

Nur bin ich halt enttäuscht, das diese offensichtliche Werbung für ein privates Unternehmen diesmal doch bestand hat.


----------



## Kleeblalas (2. März 2020)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit Krankenhäusern*

Hatte auch einen Leistenbruch war 2 Neachte da alles gut gelaufen.

Beim Essen wurde da ich nicht auf der Warteliste stand improvisiert


----------

